# Back



## InspMO (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow! Has been a month or two since I posted here, glad to be back.

Who's going to Dallas in May?


----------



## High Desert (Apr 28, 2010)

Be there the 15th through the 19th.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Mid-day 16th, late afternoon 19th


----------



## InspMO (Apr 30, 2010)

I will be there 15th to 22nd


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 30, 2010)

High Desert said:
			
		

> Be there the 15th through the 19th.


Hey!  Gary, you stole my line!  That's when I was going to say that I was going to be there.


----------



## peach (May 2, 2010)

Have fun all... I'm working then


----------

